# Is it possible?



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I had a thought about this a while back. Instead of doing a traditional HO train around the tree....why not a slot car track? The question is, how can you make the cars cruise around the track on their own, without using a controler? Would it be possible to adapt a train controler to a slot car tack? That would give adjustable power so the cars could just lazily drive laps around the miniature town at low speeds, enjoying the sights. Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just use one of the Aurora tjet steering wheel controllers. They can have a constant speed control, like a train's power pack. Tyco has the US-1 controller, which is the same.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Yes, a train transformer will work.
If you are trying to cruise magnet cars (Tomy or Tyco) you may want to test for heat issues...
TJets would probably run for hours. But there may be a sliding issue...
(Thats the reason for the old rear guide pins on TJets)
Now a weak magnet on the bottom of a TJet to keep it fom sliding while on cruise control....
Or maybe remove the traction magnets form a mag car...
Scott


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't know if you've seen this, but check here.

http://www.homeracingworld.com/xmastrack.htm

It's 1:32 and doesn't say anything about controlling it, but its neat and may give you an idea.
Trev


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Shadowracesr,
Great track idea for the holidays. As far as continous running HOs, either recommendation should work fine. Might be cheaper with the Aurora wheel type controllers. Happy Holidays to all! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I have a couple of different Tyco trains that basically have slotcar chassis. One actually runs on a slotcar track, the other runs on a regular train track but has a terminal with a handheld controller similar to a slotcar. I suppose you could hook it up to a regular train power pack too.

I've wanted to have both connected together. I suppose I could now that the kids are older. The Tjets would be better for that, being slower.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Several years ago, Rick Burneson, of HOUSA fame, told me about a Christmas layout he made using Aurora snowmobiles and the white track that came with them. Sounded like a really neat idea. A train power pack (a cheap one from an old toy set) would work wonderfully for regulating the power so that the cars could run slow enough to stay on the track.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the ideas guys. All the cars will be t-jets, and hopefully running at a slow enough speed to prevent fish-tailing and de-slotting. Im pretty sure I will need a train transformer and power block for the lights and details, then something else for the track power. Im going to play around with it and see what works best. I'll let you know what works. Radio Shack....here I come!!!


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

i have a train transformer hooked up to my layout on the outside lane so im able to run when no ones around. i had to solder a jumper wire on a seperate track in order for this to work. its hard to keep up to those new LL cars with the t-jets fer shere.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

When I was a kid(A LONG time ago) my parents had an artificial tree. I would build a layout under the tree with swithchbacks, working the elevation up to the lowest set of branches. From there I'd run a few loops of track around the inside of the tree and out the back side, usually with a long downhill straight. There is just something about running T-Jets with Christmas tree lights on.

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Bob, do you have any pictures of that you could scan for us?
That sounds great!

Scott


----------

